# cornish tumblers



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

folks i watched a youtube film with rare cornish tumblers featured , does anyone on the forum know anything about them ? also the late jack presscott mentioned them in an article i read thank you . lc


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

lordcornwallis said:


> folks i watched a youtube film with rare cornish tumblers featured , does anyone on the forum know anything about them ? also the late jack presscott mentioned them in an article i read thank you . lc


hi lc , ive never heard of them , any chance you could post a link to the vid ? thanks .


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

the vid is on youtube just type in rare cornish tumbler pigeons .


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. They fly nice. Looks like rollers or young tumblers to me.


----------

